# vip622 reduced price



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

I got an e-mail that stated the 622 as of May 3 had a price drop.. now $499.

anyone else see this? why? newer units soon to be released.. maybe with HDMI 1.3?? bigger hda's (the 750's are out).. pressure from the TIVO Ser. 3 due out 4th qtr.. due to law suite loss???? 

later


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

pjm877 said:


> I got an e-mail that stated the 622 as of May 3 had a price drop.. now $499.


Yes, looks good. Glad I have waited. Now can keep my 921 and buy the 622 but I'm still waiting for the SF locals to go HD from Dish. 
Brian


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

How will this impact the 921/942 trade in program?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

dang, that's a drastic drop, and a little quick. I wonder how those who've paid 650-700 will feel with this change only being a couple months after release. I'd have figured 6 months at a minimum. makes ya say hmmm.....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It really is goofy.

If Dish was out to "stick it" to customers as a lot of people think... then I would imagine Dish would have been trying to kick these out the door since Feb as fast as they could take orders rather than putting people off for 1-2 months.

They could have really raked people over on this IF that was their motivation. The fact that they would drop the purchase price by $200 within a few months when they are still backlogged on orders... tends to make you think they aren't just out to make the quick buck on these.

It also gives additional meaning to the ever-cryptic "good things come to those who wait" message we've seen on the Chats.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> dang, that's a drastic drop, and a little quick. I wonder how those who've paid 650-700 will feel with this change only being a couple months after release. I'd have figured 6 months at a minimum. makes ya say hmmm.....


I dont wanna say who cares what they think, but isn't this the historical trend with technology? Regardless of how long it takes to drop. It will always happen.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

markyd21 said:


> I dont wanna say who cares what they think, but isn't this the historical trend with technology? Regardless of how long it takes to drop. It will always happen.


Whats more is how it affects retailers. Retailers who purchase the 622 at the old price only have a certain period of time to use these before they are reimbursed the new price. Meaning if a retailer holds on to one of these too long and then uses it, they will lose the difference in the price.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

markyd21 said:


> I dont wanna say who cares what they think, but isn't this the historical trend with technology? Regardless of how long it takes to drop. It will always happen.


this is true, but there are deciding factors that effect price. there are too much of a product, too little of a product, the product is due to be replaced with an updated model... "year end close out"

now my question is which one applies here? Mfg are not inclined to reduce the price on a hot seller... like the Toyota Prius!


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

I think this is more of the fact that early adapters always pay for the R&D costs. Once that's covered the manufacturer drops the price down to "normal" levels and everyone else can get in.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> They could have really raked people over on this IF that was their motivation. The fact that they would drop the purchase price by $200 within a few months when they are still *backlogged* on orders...


I thought so too. So when I ordered and the install date was given as just a week out - I asked them to postpone the install assuming I won't be getting the dvr within a week.

But I got 622 within a week of ordering - so the backlog may be over - with all the regulars having got their upgrades. Now my 622 is sitting in the box waiting for the install which is still couple of weeks away.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

nataraj said:


> I thought so too. So when I ordered and the install date was given as just a week out - I asked them to postpone the install assuming I won't be getting the dvr within a week.
> 
> But I got 622 within a week of ordering - so the backlog may be over - with all the regulars having got their upgrades. Now my 622 is sitting in the box waiting for the install which is still couple of weeks away.


nataraj,

Did you order a leased 622 or purchased one?

I'm exactly in the same situation as you, with a leased 622 sitting here waiting for install. Due to the reduced purchase price, I'm having double thoughts about whether I should return it and adjust the install date for my own purchased 622.

In fact, I posted a bunch of questions about what could be the advantages of purchase over lease in another thread, which nobody responded to. Let me go bump up that thread.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Even with the reduced price, you are still saving 400 bucks. It would take a long time to recover that cost and with E* changing policy on older receivers, it may be harder to sell a used one than before. I prefer the lease and if technology changes, I 'll be able to trade it in for a new model later, hopefully under a similar deal they are offering today.

ken


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm not a math guru but this is pretty easy to calculate.

299.00 upgrade fee.
18 month contract extension. 6.00 DVR fee x 18 = 108.00

407.00 + 5.00 lease x 18 = 497.00

And you can buy one for xxx dollars?

Sounds like buying one is looking better and better.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Even if you own it, you will pay the DVR fee. The monthly costs are the same whether you own or lease (except those have a 622 and no other receiver who are paying the $6 lease fee).

$499 is better that $699 for a purchase price. Cue all those who bought early - it's time to complain.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you can't count the dvr fee, that is there regardless. and if someone is getting the $200 rebate, then it's only 99 + 5x18 or 189 not 487. For someone with the 299 price, it would be 389 not 487. so about 32 months would be break even, if all other costs were the same.

but i would say the big differnce in owning and renting is, if a rented box breaks, Dish has to replace or repair it. If an owned box breaks, you are buying another one.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Well I paid $299 and that extra $200 will pay for 33 months of rental at $6 per month. I'm not happy either as in 33 months I will still be renting something I could have owned. I knew this would happen but not in 2 months 

-JB


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

jrb531 said:


> Well I paid $299 and that extra $200 will pay for 33 months of rental at $6 per month. I'm not happy either as in 33 months I will still be renting something I could have owned. I knew this would happen but not in 2 months
> 
> -JB


Why not disconnect after 18 months after the commitment is over (I'm assuming you signed up for one), and play poker with DISH for whatever deal maybe going on at that time? Or even sign up for FIOS if that happens to be the better deal at that time?

I've been thinking about this a lot for the last day. As long as I have the discipline to change service after 18 months (or renegotiate with DISH), I'll come ahead with a lease. I think I'll just go ahead with it.

Now, if they were to reduce the $299 lease price after I sign up, I'll be truly mad.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> but i would say the big differnce in owning and renting is, if a rented box breaks, Dish has to replace or repair it. If an owned box breaks, you are buying another one.


I believe that after the warranty runs out on a lease, you are responsible for repairs. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
As far as a buying another one, I have the insurance, I am covered.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

People here are talking about purchasing the box as opposed to leasing it. I thought that even if you purchase it you still don't own it. I understand that this wasn't the case with previous receivers. So, why would anyone purchase something they can't resell? Where is the cost benefit?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

motts said:


> I thought that even if you purchase it you still don't own it.
> :
> :
> So, why would anyone purchase something they can't resell?




I'm sorry, you lost me there.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

johnnyd1023 said:


> I believe that after the warranty runs out on a lease, you are responsible for repairs. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


You are correct. I cannot recall the warranty coverage, but I believe it was one year (not 90 days)... after that, any repairs are out of the renter's pocket.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

liferules said:


> You are correct. I cannot recall the warranty coverage, but I believe it was one year (not 90 days)... after that, any repairs are out of the renter's pocket.


so after a year they could hit you with a $300 repair bill??? would your alternative be discountinuing service or would they still bill you for returning a DOA unit?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

ssmith10pn said:


> I'm not a math guru but this is pretty easy to calculate.
> 
> 299.00 upgrade fee.
> 18 month contract extension. 6.00 DVR fee x 18 = 108.00
> ...


The upgrade fee is $99 bucks, not $299 (with the $200 rebate). So the bottom line is $297 not $497.

Ken


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

mikeinaustin said:


> so after a year they could hit you with a $300 repair bill??? would your alternative be discountinuing service or would they still bill you for returning a DOA unit?


That's quite possible. Of course, if it were a $300 repair, I'd opt to buy the newest DVR out there, continue my metal package so as not to void my contract, but after it expired, I'd be free to do whatever plan I chose. The warranty was explicitly discussed with me when I rented my 622...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Here is how I did the math.

Purchase price (new) $499
Sell old 921 on eBay (-$250) if your lucky

Net cash out of hand $249

Now divide that by $6mo lease fee and it would take you almost 3.5 yrs just to break even and by then there will most certainly be something out there bigger , better and faster......


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

liferules said:


> You are correct. I cannot recall the warranty coverage, but I believe it was one year (not 90 days)... after that, any repairs are out of the renter's pocket.


maybe it's just me, but shouldn't that be illegal? As long as they are charging a lease fee, they should be liable. The cable companies have never charged the customer when a box broke. I could grasp my being responsible if the lease fee ended after 18 months or something, but if they are going to charge me the lease fee indefinitely, they should also be liable to make sure the product functions for the duration of the lease fee. anyone ever thought about a class action suit in regards to this? This seems very shaky to me.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I have their equipment coverage, which of course is another per month fee. It is supposed to cover the cost of equipment repair.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> maybe it's just me, but shouldn't that be illegal? As long as they are charging a lease fee, they should be liable. The cable companies have never charged the customer when a box broke. I could grasp my being responsible if the lease fee ended after 18 months or something, but if they are going to charge me the lease fee indefinitely, they should also be liable to make sure the product functions for the duration of the lease fee. anyone ever thought about a class action suit in regards to this? This seems very shaky to me.


If you lease a car, the standard warranties still apply. Leasing or not, if you are over the warranty mileage, repair costs are all yours.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> maybe it's just me, but shouldn't that be illegal? As long as they are charging a lease fee, they should be liable.


I agree with you that it's pretty lame and a quality company would somehow work the repair cost into the monthly fee so that you'd always be covered, but there's nothing illegal about what Dish is doing.

Another example, other than loaning a car, is the phone company. They don't fix broken mobile phones for free, and you're still stuck with the annual subscription plan you picked...


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Chandu said:


> Now, if they were to reduce the $299 lease price after I sign up, I'll be truly mad.


There are rumors swirling around that the lease price for 622 will drop from $299 to $149 very soon. I haven't been able to verify this from any official source, including DISH website.

Here is the source of that rumor:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7647838&&#post7647838

[rant]
If this is true then damn, now that makes me very, very, very mad.  It's been hardly a week since I've had my 622 working. It is very disingenous of DISH to punish their early adpoters so severely. If the prices changed so drastically after a period of 1 year after product introduction, I would understand. But knowing what the price of the product is worth, and overcharging for a short period of time amounts to price gouging. 
[/rant]

Now, let me go verify if these rumors are really true after that diatribe.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chandu said:


> [rant]
> If this is true then damn, now that makes me very, very, very mad.  It's been hardly a week since I've had my 622 working. It is very disingenous of DISH to punish their early adpoters so severely. If the prices changed so drastically after a period of 1 year after product introduction, I would understand. But knowing what the price of the product is worth, and overcharging for a short period of time amounts to price gouging.
> [/rant]


That's the #1 reason why I don't expect E* to lower the lease price. If they do, they need to compensate early adopters.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

motts said:


> People here are talking about purchasing the box as opposed to leasing it. I thought that even if you purchase it you still don't own it.


If you purchased the receiver, you can sell it. If you do destroy the receiver, you are obligated to return the smart card as it remains property of Dish Network regardless of how you acquired the receiver. You are also obligated to return the smart card on demand.

Purchasing offers one advantage: you can buy a third ViP622 that you wouldn't otherwise be able to rent. It could happen.

They make the purchase option available for those who stomp their feet, pound their fists and gnash their teeth about the whole concept of renting. In return, they get to pay an extra $200 up front and the monthly fee gets a different name.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

harsh said:


> If you purchased the receiver, you can sell it. If you do destroy the receiver, *you are obligated to return the smart card *as it remains property of Dish Network regardless of how you acquired the receiver. You are also obligated to return the smart card on demand.


Mine doesn't have removable smart cards. I think that if it gets destroyed, you send in the owned receiver after you receive the replacement. And you own the replacement.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

harsh said:


> If you purchased the receiver, you can sell it. If you do destroy the receiver, you are obligated to return the smart card as it remains property of Dish Network regardless of how you acquired the receiver. You are also obligated to return the smart card on demand.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Where is the so called smart card in the 942/622 ? The so called card is built in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those receivers are on sale in Salem, OR exclusivly .


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Those receivers are on sale in Salem, OR exclusivly .


Naw, just the entire lineup of Dish Network receivers prior to the x11 series IIRC.


----------

